# Need help Overclocking Q6600 to 3.6Ghz



## HumanXJT (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm new to overclocking and so far i am able to overclock my Q6600 to 3.2ghz (400mhz x 8) with a vcore of 1.325. 
When i try overclocking anything above that the system won't POST/BOOT even when i increase the vcore up to 1.5v. 
I think i might need to increase the other voltages, unfortunately since i'm still new to overclocking i have no clue what i should increase. 
Also could the problem be due to my 4x1GB ram, as i've seen people saying overclocking would be easier with less ram.


<<--- System Specs 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe my thread about Ocinng a G0 stepping Q6600 helps you a little.. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70723&highlight=q6600+impossibleIt 
is known that later batches of G0 Q6600s have problems reaching 4GHz even close


----------



## Homeless (Jan 28, 2009)

You are going to have to modify a number of voltages.  VTT and MCH core to start.  Then comes reference values and vcore again.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 28, 2009)

youll have to bump not only Vcore ut also NB & SB, lower your ram speed and timings if everythings linked, blah blah blah.

Check out my thread on overclocking my Q6600, might help a little.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=69411


----------



## HumanXJT (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm now able to boot into windows with a 3.6Ghz after increasing the FSB, MCL and DDR2 voltages by 0.2. Unfortunately the overclock is not stable, for some reason when i increase the DDR2 voltages above normal i receive the "Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" fatal error in Prime95 but without increasing the ddr2 voltages my computer won't even post.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 31, 2009)

I couldnt get my q6600 stable past 3.2 on any voltage no matter what I try.

Keep your ddr2 voltages the same, drop the speed a little on them though, see if it helps at all.

Whats your NB voltage at, for 3.2 I have myne at 1.35v, and my vcore at 1.31v for 3.2.  Try your NB at like 1.39v and then if its stable work down from there to get the lowest voltage.

Hope this helps man.

EDIT.  Actually, don't even touch your ram settings, i just saw you're at 800.  I was able to get my oc fine without touching any RAM


----------



## HumanXJT (Jan 31, 2009)

Is it possible to check your NB voltages in windows coz, the GA-P35-DS4 motherboard voltage settings does not state the voltage that is set. It only has Normal or +Voltage. 







Image is not my bios, got it from google images.


----------



## Bow (Jan 31, 2009)

same with me, I tried to get past 3.2 with no luck, now I just run at 3.0


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 31, 2009)

You can use hardware monitor to check your NB voltages

Link

Good luck


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 31, 2009)

Please be aware that later GO steppings have trouble getting stable over 3.4ghz. It would also not make sense for you to get errors from a small bump in DDR2 voltage.


----------



## HumanXJT (Jan 31, 2009)

I think i'm cpu is able to overclock to 3.6ghz but the problem lies withing the ram. When i try increasing the ddr2 voltages whether before or after an overclock i get errors when running prime95. So i think i should just stick with 3.2ghz for now until i get some new ram?


----------



## Guru Janitor (Feb 1, 2009)

If your mobo can do 400 FSB, try FSB of 400 with a 9x multiplier.  That will give you 3.6ghz  Now leave your ram at 800 for a 1:1 ratio, and leave its voltages at stock.  Try your VCORE around 1.3 +/- a few .xx volts and your NB around 1.35-1.4.  Then if its stable, lower your voltages to the lowest they can be, and still stable.

You have a G0 correct?  If its a later batch, then you're gonna need some good luck to get past 3.4ghz.


----------



## HumanXJT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your help i finally managed to reach 3.6Ghz (9x400mhz) overclock on my Q6600. 

With these settings in bios:
System Voltage Control: Manual
DDR2 OverVoltage Control: Normal
PCI-E OverVoltage Control: Normal
FSB OverVoltage Control: +.30
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control: +.20
CPU Voltage Control (which is your VCore): 1.5


----------



## Coty (Sep 20, 2014)

OK, so im really really new to ocing this is my first build n so far im having a blast learning n playing with my tower to see how far i can push it. :-D. Ne ways im running Gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G motherboard, an Intel Q6600 2.4GHz @ 3.2GHz processor (8x400 multiplyer) . It came from a server tower. With a Hyper N520 Cooler Master cpu cooler. Im running 2 2GB DDR2 ram cards with a 500GB hard drive. My video card is a Galaxy Nvidia GeForce GT640 GC 1GB DDR3 128Bit in my PCIE slot  . N finally i have a 500W power supply running it all. Yes i am running SATA wiring. Ok now that all that is said i would like to know how to reach cpu 3.4GHz or 3.6GHz but can't find a stable mutiplyer or maybe i need to change voltage cause i have left everything on auto except my cpu cooler fan setting. I have it running at full capacity as soon as i start it up. I use CPUID program to monitor hardware temps n haven't hit over 60 degrees C. Plz help i want to learn more :-D .


----------



## Coty (Sep 21, 2014)

Nvm on that last post i changed my mutiplyer from 8 to 9 x 400 n didnt change ne power settings n it worked


----------

